# 2 Chamber Cold smoker



## mr ray ray (May 13, 2017)

Made a 2 chamber cold smoker so i can run 2 different items at the same time and use different wood pellets to impart a different flavor of cold smoke it took a week to build its bug safe screen on every opening and sung sealing doors it has so far worked great.













20170325_112730.jpg



__ mr ray ray
__ May 13, 2017


















20170325_112707.jpg



__ mr ray ray
__ May 13, 2017





The temp stays below 90F so the fat wont render out I use 


*A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER 5X8  I place it on a cake pan turned upside down it works great The Pellets i Buy at our local WalMart *


----------



## daveomak (May 14, 2017)

Very nice looking smoker...    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 14, 2017)

Nice looking smoker.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 14, 2017)

Good idea.  Nice to be able to use different woods like that.

Gary


----------



## mr ray ray (May 14, 2017)

thank you


----------



## mr ray ray (May 14, 2017)

I used a Tong and grove wooden floor planks untreated the smoke chamber is also divided. I have an old upright freezer that will become my warm/hot smoker for temps up to 200


----------



## ab canuck (May 14, 2017)

Great looking smoker, and a great idea. Nice build as well. Point


----------

